# Solved: Convert jpg to dst



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anyone convert a 4" by 5" jpg to a .dst file for me?

Attached is the file I want converted.
I also have other formats of this, let me know if you need them.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Got a png
And Welcome to the TSG Forum


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I have other formats too. I spent the whole day looking for a software. Do you know where I can get one for free or trial basis?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

http://www.sophiesew.com/ .. But I don't think you want to use it 
There's a problem with your design .. Some borders are too small to "fill in" with stitches.
Look at the "A" and the outline around the Dove.
I need to know what to Fill in ??


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm using Customizer 10000 Plus for 350E Version 1.1 .... Easy Import.
You'll have to Import a bmp and it will create a jef embroidery file.
You'll have to let me convert it to a dst .. The conversion software is not free.


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I am ok with jef file. I got 2 free conversions from a site but it allows only one embroidery file converted to another. If I can get jef file, I can also get dst I think.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'd suggest to make a 5x5 logo and use the extra inch on the right to fatten up the text.
Otherwise the text will be too small to Stitch so it will be readable (stitchable)
I can also use ai files if you're using Illustrator


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

you can fill in with black and leave the white areas white


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Do you want to change it for fatter (stitchable) text ??
Something like this ???


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

This is the high resolution png file that I have but that one is not resized to 4" by 5"


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

PLs don't change the font as we want that style to remain. Only outlines to it will do and format .dst. That is all we require.


----------



## dmoonglow (Feb 11, 2012)

There is closed post here in line to your subject..........

http://forums.techguy.org/digital-photography-imaging/982414-convert-png-tajima-dst.html


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

First Pass .. Here's what it'll look like.
See the Problem ??


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh no, it looks weird. Do you think changing it to fatter stitch able text will be better?


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

ok fine you may fatten the text however you like so it is stitchable.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Embroidery only has a limited resolution (stitch accuracy) .. We're not dealing with a picture that can be printed.
Fitting the text into the limited width will be a problem .. That's why I suggested increasing the width.

Look Here .. The last page (The Geek) is the only one who's shown me the results.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm not sure how close my Preview is to the actual Embroidered pattern.
I guess you'd have to try it and see how it looks.
I've increased it as far as I could go ... Jef file attached


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

And the dst ...


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for all your help. Let me see if this works. I hope it will.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If Possible, I'd like to see a picture of the results.


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes, sure.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The problem here is that it seems that no one has a good Embroidery Digitizing program that's cheap or easy to use...
Or can help me do these requests.
I can usually handle the graphic "Manual Intervention" with Photoshop when it's needed.


----------



## zxc1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey, I got that image sewed but the Pastor name looks bad. It looks all close together. So, what you can do it just let me know how much a good digitizing software cost so that if I need in future I can do it myself.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

That's because Embroidery stitching has a limited Stitch Accuracy.
You have too much in a small space .. So it's running together.
He needs a smaller name or a wider area to put it in 

Good digitizing software costs about a thousand dollars and up and are complicated.
You might want to look at the free one being developed .. SophieSew
There's 4 tutorial Videos on that site ... More on YouTube.
I looked at the Tutorials .... But it was more complicated than I wanted to get into at this time.

I'm not sure if it would improve the "Stitch Resolution" better than the way I'm doing it.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

As far as a Program where you can just import a Picture and have it Digitized ...
I looked at a borrowed copy of Buzz2Stitches
It didn't do what I was looking for .. Even after I processed the Picture in Photoshop.
I know 2 individuals who would like to sell their copy .. I didn't think it was worth Half Price  
I'm waiting for them to give it away .. Then I might add it to my Tool Box


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

On my Wife's Janome .. I can (have) made a Pattern of just a Logo ...
Then she can stitch the logo ... And have the Janome add the text.
But the text choices are limited.
I'm not sure if this procedure would help your Text problem.
Let me know if you want Just the logo .. without the text.

We really need someone here at TSG who knows what they're doing in Embroidery ..
I'm doing a lot of Guessing


----------

